# administratorkennwort wiederherstellungskonsole



## ohrfond (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Wenn ich von der Windows-CD starte und danach "R" drücke um die Wiederherstellungskonsole aufzurufen wird das Administratorkennwort verlangt. Wenn ich es eingebe, dann steht: "Das Kennwort ist ungültig." Auch wenn ich mich normal unter Windows einlogge und dann das Adminpasswort ändere und alles nocheinmal mache, steht wieder hier: "Das Kennwort ist ungültig."
Was ist das Administratorpasswort, bzw. wie kann ich es herausfinden (ich habe bei disem PC alle Rechte, da dies mein eigener ist)? Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## mvbruch (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

schon mal versucht ohne Kennwort dich anzumelden? Wofür brauchst du denn die Wiederherstellungskonsole?


----------

